# My First Mod - Dinette Table Storage



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

There are times I like to set at the dinette without the table in the way. My 2005 Aruba had this feature and I used it regularily. It is an easy modification. The rear King Slide will close without any interference if you decide to leave the table in this configuration. I used a Jab Saw to cut the support rails for the table in the bed configuration. Please reference the pictures for clarification.

Maybe someone else out there would use this configuration option.



















Lowell


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great Idea! Adds space when no table is needed.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm just jealous you have flooring under the table. Back in 2006 Gilligan the designer decided it was a good idea to have carpeting under the dinette in a trailer made specifically for large families.


----------



## HappyCamper38 (Nov 9, 2009)

Judging from the design and quality of my Outback, I think they fired Gilligan.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

They had carpet in 07 too....I thought about ripping it out and putting linoleum down but so far its not been a huge issue with mess and the dog likes the carpet better. Nice MOD, your on your way.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice mod. Putting it on my list for spring...or better yet, a warmer winter day.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> They had carpet in 07 too....I thought about ripping it out and putting linoleum down but so far its not been a huge issue with mess and the dog likes the carpet better. Nice MOD, your on your way.


Chances are, the way they build them, there is linoleum already there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HappyCamper38 said:


> Judging from the design and quality of my Outback, I think they fired Gilligan.


...could it be there was one good thing from this horrible economy?


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

Great idea. Simple but gets the table out of the way. Where do you store the posts?


----------



## TexasCamper06 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great idea! Hey Dan, I have the same SOB that you have and went to Lowe's and got a piece of clear carpet runner and cut holes to fit over the post stanchions. This prevents spills on the carpet.


----------

